# Looking for a few instructors at Halloween & HauntFest in Dallas this August



## ScaryTinker (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi,

We're looking for a few more instructors for Halloween and HauntFest. Our Convention is a bit unique in that it is family friendly. In our Haunter's Annex classes we will be having what we call a "Halloween Hosting" track. So far we've got Mellisa Winton lined up to teach a Halloween dinner party class, Sandie Schnider will be teaching party decorating tips and tricks. Virus Vodka will be teaching Halloween Mixology. We have a few slots open for people that love to throw Halloween parties, deocrate the inside of the house, and creep up the kids.

The show will be held at the Arlington Convention Center on August 27 - 28. www.HalloweenAndHaunt.com

Contact me or fill the form out on the website if you'd like to teach or have a suggestion.

Thanks

Steve "Scary Tinker" Colberg


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Can't wait for this! Looking forward to learning some new things. Come to Texas in August!!!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

It does sound like fun, but Texas in August? Dang, couldn't they have it in Jan or Feb?


----------

